# Statutory declaration format for USA



## Sanya_M (Dec 10, 2012)

Hi All,

Very good morning.

Could you please provide Statutory declaration format for USA. My supervisor lives in USA and I need to get Statutory declaration from him, as my previous organisation denied to provide employment reference as per ACS guide lines.

I thoroughly searched for this document in & out of this forum without any luck.

Finally, few forum members suggested that Public Notary should suffice as Statutory declarations were not found for USA.

Thanks in advance.

Best Regards,
Sanya


----------



## Sanya_M (Dec 10, 2012)

Hi,


Can any seniors members of this form kindly reply for this query. I am stuck and unable to progress with my ACS assessment. 

Best Regards,
Sanya


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

Sanya_M said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Very good morning.
> 
> ...



Yes - statutory declarations = notarized documents in the United States. All of my documents - the ones that the DIAC and ACS had asked to be "statutory declared" were notarized instead. They were accepted without a problem. I walked into an attorney's office and had my documentation notarized - I think the fee was like 2 dollars a page - if I remember correctly.


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

stormgal said:


> Yes - statutory declarations = notarized documents in the United States. All of my documents - the ones that the DIAC and ACS had asked to be "statutory declared" were notarized instead. They were accepted without a problem. * I walked into an attorney's office and had my documentation notarized* - I think the fee was like 2 dollars a page - if I remember correctly.


bloody texas laws!!! I tried to do this but was denied. I also tried state farm insurance office and UPS. still denied. I hate TEXAS!


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

bubbe2005 said:


> bloody texas laws!!! I tried to do this but was denied. I also tried state farm insurance office and UPS. still denied. I hate TEXAS!


Why did they deny you? The process is pretty straight forward. Even some laundromats notarize. I don't know what the big deal is. Unless you are showing documentation that has someone's else's signature (and they are not present), or trying to submit "true copies" of an original - there may be some States that don't notarize "true copies".


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

stormgal said:


> Why did they deny you? The process is pretty straight forward. Even some laundromats notarize. I don't know what the big deal is. Unless you are showing documentation that has someone's else's signature (and they are not present), or trying to submit "true copies" of an original - there may be some States that don't notarize "true copies".


in the end i just forked out $100 for a fedex delivery to my agent for to have them notarize there for the ACS assessment then he sent back all originals back to me.

Frequently Asked Questions for Notaries Public

i was able to find a nice mobile notary here in Texas signed and raised seal, so i used him to to get my docs notarized to send off for NSW SS application. I paid him $30 no biggie!


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

Wow! what a rip-off!


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

texas has its own stupid laws especially when it comes to what documents can be notarized!!! oh well.


----------

